# Cross Stitch Store Road Trip



## Skittles2u (Apr 13, 2005)

Just thought I'd start a new thread because even though this is cross stitch related, it's about finding some new stores while taking a road trip.

I went to visit a cousin in Oregon; any way stopped at Mindy's Needlepoint in Eugene, and today will go to Issaquah Washington to checkout Threadneedle Street.

Any one else try to find specialty shops when they travel?


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

I love looking for shops when we travel.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

there is a great little cross stitch shoppe in Mt. Horeb WI, if you ever make it to the midwest... i used to live there and i visited it last year when i asked where my friend's quilt shop was and the lady i asked sent me there by accident...

but to answer your question,  when ever we are travelling, i google quilt shoppes in the area, the trouble is trying to limit yourself to one, when you are travelling with the family.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Last yr we went to Ozarks and IA. Hit these very cool quilt shops for fabric. One was in Rutledge, MO, another in the Villages of Van Buren County, IA and then Kalona, IA. One store both women working there were sewing...loved it. Brought home great fabric for stash and most of it is gone...love to make scrappy quilts.


----------

